# Reid Furniture:opinions re price, product quality, delivery, after sales service etc.



## dino

Hi, 
   I've been looking at Reid Furnitures website and the prices look good for decent leather suites. I'm planning on visiting their shop at the weekend. Has anyone had any experience dealing with them? Are their suites good? Is their a very long delivery like many furniture shops?


----------



## DOBBER22

*Re: Reid Furniture*

They sell some really nice stuff in there we bought a 3+2+1 from them and were given a delivery time frame of 6 months that didn't bother me as I was renovating the house but sure enough nearly to the day of 6 months time I got a call that it was being delivered next day.
I have heard some horror stories however like people getting the wrong suites and in some cases 12 months later no suite delivered  
The sales staff are really good don't buy the accidental damage insurance they will try to sell you they make it sound great but it's a terrible policy not very good value for money.
Overall I didn't have a bad expierance with them and am very happy with my comfy leather suite.

[broken link removed]


[broken link removed]

Good Luck


----------



## Lauren

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Quality is pretty good but haven't found their sales staff that good (Naas Road branch). They sell Natuzzi if you can afford that. Beautiful quality suites.....I see on the tv that Land of Leather have some kind of promotion on at the moment. Bought a suite from them recently...Cream leather corner suite. It was just over 1K and for that money (I thought it was pretty cheap)..I'm happy with the quality...didn't buy the insurance policy thing they offered either....


----------



## HappyBudda

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Have just recently received my "Cuba" sofa.  It is absolute luxury.  Cost about €2500 + €75 delivery.  Had to wait 14 weeks for delivery.  Only problem is because i am abroad my partner had to take a day off work to wait for delivery, they could not specify what time of day - "Ah, sure could be early in the morning, or late in the evening".  Not very helpful at all.  A couple of days before they deliver they text you to tell you when it will be delivered and give you a number to call to arrange for a different date if the one given did not suit.  When my partner rang up they were not helpful at all and were not happy when she suggested a different day.
I mean, why send this text in the first place???  They then suggested picking it up ourselves from the depot in limerick.  I think its appalling to have to pay for delivery after spending so much on albeit a gorgeous suite.


----------



## #paul#

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Got a 3+2 off them about 1 year ago and at the time thought they were pricely at over 2k, however, the quality is absolutely second to none and I have no regrets whatsoever. Would reccommend them highly. Forget about the ridiculous insurance, as mentioned in the previous posts


----------



## Mister H

*Re: Reid Furniture*

While happy with my suite, i too had problems when it came to delivery. 
- Suite arrived a few weeks late
- Refused to carry the 3 seater upstairs even though i had told them up front that i lived in an upstairs apartment without a lift.

Ended up demanding a refund on the delivery charge.


----------



## Ciaran

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Was very happy with them - got lovely leather suite, delivery time as expected. People who delivered suite damaged newly decorated walls. Mainly superficial - e.g. murky handprints. Still irritating though as I had just had only put up lining paper and painted the week before.


----------



## DOBBER22

*Re: Reid Furniture*



			
				Ciaran said:
			
		

> Was very happy with them - got lovely leather suite, delivery time as expected. People who delivered suite damaged newly decorated walls. Mainly superficial - e.g. murky handprints. Still irritating though as I had just had only put up lining paper and painted the week before.


 
In relation to damage upon delivery I forgot to mention that the delivery men put a nice lovely scratch on my new wooden floor when they set down the two seater they slid it back against the wall the problem with this was that the legs of the couch were not attached at that stage and were contained in a zip pouch under the couch so once they put the suite on the floor and slid it the zips left a nice mark, I didn't see this when they were there if I had I would have made an issue of it.
They get you to sign a receipt docket upon delivery to say that the suite was delivered in perfect condition. If I had seen them damaging my floor I would have written this on the docket and went back to their company to be compensated accordingly.
You have been warned.

Good Luck


----------



## ssnrcs

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I got a suite from Reids, good price & quality. About three months later noticed that my new wooden floor had deep scratch due to screw holding one of the seat feet in place was sticking out. Too be fair to Reid, after some debate they paid for repair to floor.... so reasonable aftersales. Would buy from Reids again.


----------



## DOBBER22

*Re: Reid Furniture*



			
				ssnrcs said:
			
		

> I got a suite from Reids, good price & quality. About three months later noticed that my new wooden floor had deep scratch due to screw holding one of the seat feet in place was sticking out. Too be fair to Reid, after some debate they paid for repair to floor.... so reasonable aftersales. Would buy from Reids again.


 
Now I know I should have made an issue of it, ah well too late now but at least others who read this will know what to watch out for and that if it happens to them then they are not the only ones and can seek compensation.

Good Luck


----------



## Colin Moran

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Sister purchased off Reids in Blanchardstown 12 months ago. Product looked good in showroom but was Chinese made and has not worn well. Leather quality of these suites is poor compared to the real stuff.


----------



## sun_sparks

*Re: Reid Furniture*

On a different note, I've been having a nightmare trying to get through to their Naas Road store, who seem to be persistently ignoring their phones. I am expecting (just two weeks late) delivery of a 3+2 leather suite and can't get through to arrange delivery or pay.

If anyone else is trying to get info though - their Head Office no is 048 907 83700. I was kindly given this by the Stillorgan Rd store as it's not available on their web site! (And they are blooming nice in the HO too.)


----------



## emlyn72

*Re: Reid Furniture*

most suites are coming in from china.thats why they are so cheap.
if you are going to buy a 3+2 suite with 4 recliners built in,they will use 
the cheapest leather and cheapest labour. they cost around 550euro
to buy in and sell for 999.
to buy the same suite from italy made with good leather, good mechanisms and more specialised labour costs around 1000 and sell
for 1600 to 2000e,depending on the shop you buy it in.
the 999 specials really are crap,avoid like the plague. 
a small independant shop would give a better service.
buying a leather suite is so dodgy because there is no brand names
that are well known.you really have to trust the people
that are selling it to you.
brands like decoro are italian owned but they they have relocated
to china so basically you think you are buying italian quality.
but your not.
the shop around the corner maybe 2 or 3 hundred dearer,but its so hard to compare.


----------



## Sunster

*Re: Reid Furniture*

My wife and I had a nightmare with the Naas Road branch last year. We were informed at the time that the suite we liked could be changed if we found that it didn't fit into the house or if we were a little unsure about it. Anyhow when it arrived it didnt fit and the delivery men just left the suite outside the house. They said they only had to deliver to the house and were not obliged to actually put it into the house. We eventually got it back to them...of course they refused to give us any money, even if they sold it on themselves.
They denied any of their sales people saying that we could have had it changed if it didnt fit and pretty much called us liars. We wrote to Scotland where they're head branch was. They said they wish they could help us but the Irish branches have thir own policies....needless to say the Irish branch weren't budging although they did send us a letter of in the lines of tough ****. Needless to say we went on the seek advice from the consumer complaints bureau. They informed us that they've recieved complaints about their service before but there isn't much we could have done as it's all written in the small prin of the contract....regardless of what the salesman says!
As angry as I am with them.....I can say they're furniture is lovely....just pray that if you do buy from them, nothing goes wrong as they won't care...and don't believe what their sales people say.


----------



## dino

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I've given up on reids because of the long delivery times. I generally found the staff unhelpful so I've decided to look at local shops because many of them carry a stock of suits for immediate delivery. I've found a nice sofa made by Italsofa. Apparaetly they are made by Natuzzi? Anyone have any experience with Italsofa.


----------



## Marion

*Re: Reid Furniture*



> I've found a nice sofa made by Italsofa. Apparaetly they are made by Natuzzi?



This [broken link removed] confirms that you are correct.

Marion


----------



## Furntech

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Some more info on this and other brands here
http://www.furniture.ie/forum/post-598.html

Thanks,
Richard
www.furniture.ie


----------



## RYR154

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Last September I ordered a leather suite from Reid Furniture. I was told that it would be delivered mid November. In the second week of November I called them about the suite and they told me it would be after Christmas before it would be delivered. I informed the girl on the phone that the docket said pre Xmas. She then got snotty with me and told me the sales person would call me on Tuesday (This was Friday) 

Tuesday came and went with no phone call from Reid’s. I then called out to them the following Monday. I spoke to the sales person that sold me the sofa and he denied that he said it would be November. I then showed him the docket with Pre Xmas on it and he started to stutter and mumble. He then said he would call me the following Sunday. Again there was no phone call so I called out to then yet again on Monday only to find that the store was closed down for 2 days of filming. 

I confronted the person at the door and asked for a representative from Reid’s to come out and speak to me. He told me there was no one I could talk to and I should come back Wednesday. After a bitter row I then pulled my car across the doors and told them they where not filming nothing until I get my money J

Surprise, surprise out comes the sales manager who asked me to move my car. I told him I can’t as I think it has broken down and it might be left there all day. He gave me a full refund there and then. All of a sudden my car was working again and I drove off. Strange that J

While I was standing there another chap walked up and said he was waiting for a sofa from early June. He was refunded as well. 

The moral of the story is quite simple. If you think Reid Furniture will have your sofa before Christmas then good luck to you.


----------



## johnflan

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Bought a leather sofa from them about 6 months ago in Galway.
When it arrived it was double/triple wrapped in plastic and looked brand new.

After removing the protective plastic wrapping we discovered some coins, a hair pin, and biscuit crumbs down the sides of the sofa. 

Rang Reids who swore blind it was brand new and never used. 

After much haggling we got a good discount 'cos it was more hassle than it as worth for us to sent it back and they alos threw in the insurance cover.
Not sure if I'ld buy from them again but quality of leather is fine.


----------



## DirtyH2O

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I bought a Natuzzi leather suite a few years back in October - paying a 20% deposit, they rang me a few weeks later to charge the remaining 80% as the suite was arriving.
They finally rang me in Febuary to deliver, way outside the 4-6 weeks they were originally quoting. The delivery guys, who were helpful, thought I was one of the people who had bought it in the January sales. I wouldn't use them again, I really needed that suite as I had only kitchen chairs for four months, but then again I've gone off leather suites anyway!


----------



## envelope

*Re: Reid Furniture*

just share my reids experience
I saw a lovely suite in there a few yrs back in december and it was €1899 at the time and i didnt need it until april so i said id wait until january to order hoping it would be in sale etc. But when i went in jan it was €1999 and a big Red flashy sale sign hanging off it, i was raging, sales agents didnt want to know, said that it was on sale etc i wrote an email to them with a complaint  and never got a response. Didnt buy it even though it was my favourite.


----------



## johnnyg

*Re: Reid Furniture*

we ordered a corner unit in september and was delivered on monday, infortunately it was the wrong way, my wife informed delivery people and they said that it wasn't there problem and would not remove it as they only deliver and that i would have to get on to customer service about it. My wife rang reids and explained to the salesperson what happened, he checked our docket and said it was a matter for customer service in dublin, and they would deal with it within 10 days, it had now become a customer complaint!!!! its beyond me how its a complaint as the sofa arrived into a warehouse, but the delivery people picked up the wrong one and we just want our correct sofa. After getting no satifaction, i rang reids and spoke to sales rep again, the same story line again, when i pushed him for a customer complaint number and a number for the person dealing with the complaint, i was told that they only fax it through and its then put on the system, when asked how he knows this, he said he didn't that he would have to email them if he wanted notification..i told him that if we did not hear back from them i would cancel our whole order, his attitude chnged then, rang back and told us customer service will be on to us by wednesday..had to ring customer service today, they themselves are confused how the sofa is to be be, so where are u going...its very convientient that the delivery company is seperate from the reids store as is the customer service dept...all the do is pass the blame along until it gets lost...so waiting for her to get back to me...we'll see


----------



## thelionspet

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I order a 3/2 leather suite in november with a delivery of 4 months.  Called in February and they said it was expected that week so i paid the balance.  No furniture arrived and when i called back, to cut the long story short.. i was told that it would be APRIL!!!  SIX months.. I then asked for them to refund the balance that i had paid thru my credit card.. 2K.  They said, oh it will take 7/10 days to process.  My lard.. it didn't take them that long to take it in the first place!!!  So, 1 month later and many phone calls i still haven't received the refund to my account.  MORE than annoyed.  BEWARE...


----------



## Daffodil

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I ordered and paid for a bed from them about a year ago from their shop in Blanchardstown.  They told me that it would be about 2 months before delivery.  When I didn't hear back from them after the two months I called.  The sales person was extremely unhelpful and told me that it was out of their hands and I would have to wait until the warehouse called me to organise delivery.  I waited and waited and waited but still no word.  I finally went into the shop and asked them if they could contact the warehouse and find out where my bed was only to be told that they were "not allowed" to call the warehouse !!!!! They finally agreed to give me the number so I phoned the warehouse myself - which is in Northern Ireland.  The guy I spoke to there was very helpful but told me that my bed had not even arrived in the country yet and would be at least another couple of months.  He advised me to cancel my order, ask for my money back and go somewhere else !!!!  If one of their own employees tells you not to buy from them that speaks volumes.  I did as he advised and went else where.  Roll on IKEA which will wipe the floor with all these other furniture shops.  Won't go near Reid furniture again even if they were given the stuff away - to be avoided at all costs !!!!


----------



## Lipstick69

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I bought a suite four years ago and didn't have too much hassle apart from a few phone calls - it was delivered when they said it would be. That said, a colleague bought the same suite and had terrible problems wiith delivery, marking on the floor, a scratch on the side and had to resort to solicitors' letters. 

One point that is worth making. Chancing my arm when I went looking, I asked for them to round the price down (it was about 2350) and said that I would commit on that day to buying if it was 2k. We settled on me paying 2100.


----------



## bskinti

*Re: Reid Furniture*

This is what I hate about furniture stores, Why should we have to pay for items when we dont even see the one we buy?, why pay so early? Who brought in this scheme and why do we all tolerate it? You don't have to pay for anything else ie: car, house, clothes, tv, appliances,etc, until you have examined it or your satisfied its OK, there must or will have to be a law against such trading practice,
I bought a suite off Reid's about 6 years ago, top quality and still perfect and with everyday use, but I was in bits after handing over 4500 pounds for a cupla weeks and all I had was a small piece of paper for it, What if they went wallop or like above wrong item came, where would my money be, "BAN PRE PAYMENT" or at least full pre payment.They should have no right to demand full payment.


----------



## Sunster

*Re: Reid Furniture*

From our experience and those of our friends...avoid Reid...spread the news.


----------



## jimmyd

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I bought a 3 + 2 off reids  - got my delivery in 2 months as the sales girl said.


----------



## steeo

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Don't buy from this company. I bought a suite from them 2 years ago in June for a guarenteed christmas delivery (ye right), paid the deposit and was told the remainder would be payable 1 week before the delivery date, got a call the 1st week in december to say my suite was in the warehouse and that i would have to pay the balance before delivery, paid it and got a delivery date of 1 week later, 2 weeks later and a few days before christmas i'm told there is a delay in the delivery times and i might not have the suite before xmas. Now their warehouse on the greenhills rd in dublin is about 2 mins from my house yet i couldn't collect it from there and when i went around to see if the suite was really there the lad in the office told me that 10 suites in the colour i had ordered were still in a container in Scotland and that Reids knew that it would not make an xmas delivery.
The 23rd of december in a new house with both sets of families coming over for xmas dinner and no suite i tried to contact reids on the naas rd with no joy ,  drove down only to find they are closed for the xmas  holidays with a  note in the window to contact a  Northern Ireland number if  enquires  were to  be made.
To cut a long story short i was deliveried a 2 piece suite  on xmas eve at about  5pm  and didn't get the suite i paid for the previous June till the 10th of March, 10 months later.


----------



## demoivre

*Re: Reid Furniture*



bskinti said:


> , "BAN PRE PAYMENT" or at least full pre payment.They should have no right to demand full payment.



I have never bought anything from Reids but I saw them advertising 3 year interest free deals on one of the weekend papers - at least with an offer like that you wouldn't have the same concerns re them going bust before you take delivery of the suite.


----------



## JMR

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Bought a 3+1+1 leather suite recently from Marks & Spencers.
I must say their customer service was second to none. The delivery men laid out mats on the floor before they came into house to avoid damaging wooden floor.
They assembled the suite in desired location in room and took all packaging away with them.
Sales person was very knowledgable and did not try to flog us a dodgy insurance policy
Quality of the suite is brilliant too.
It can pay to look further afield than the regular furniture superstores (Reids)


----------



## Sue Ellen

*Re: Reid Furniture*



JMR said:


> Bought a 3+1+1 leather suite recently from Marks & Spencers.
> I must say their customer service was second to none. The delivery men laid out mats on the floor before they came into house to avoid damaging wooden floor.
> They assembled the suite in desired location in room and took all packaging away with them.
> Sales person was very knowledgable and did not try to flog us a dodgy insurance policy
> Quality of the suite is brilliant too.
> It can pay to look further afield than the regular furniture superstores (Reids)


 
I bought my suite from [broken link removed] also and they were excellent.  They are not cheap but as is normally the case with Marks the quality is there.  I had to sign the equivalent of a legal agreement when purchasing.


----------



## col

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I do not believe there is such a thing as a real interest free deal. The interest cost is built into the price of the item before you buy it. Its just another way of fooling people into thinking they are getting a good deal.


----------



## scottie0711

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Like all the furniture shops i was in they all have very long lead times.I shopped around and found in Reid Furniture there is better quality stuff and none of this leather Match stuff.They only do real leather and the price matches the quality of the leather.Their are some cheaper models in the store and they are very good value. I got the Verona 3+1+1 and waited 15 weeks for it. I am over the moon with it and it is so comfy.I delt with Naas road Branch and found them to be very helpful and knew what they where talking about. I hope this helps anyone who is thinking of buying from Reids.


----------



## OhPinchy

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I was in around 12 furniture shops in and around the Longmile road and Kylemore road on Saturday and have to say Reid's seemed to be by far the most expensive of the lot.

We weren't paying attention to the price of suites - we were looking at beds, dining tables, and coffee tables, and saw several items which were identical to those seen elsewhere, for about a third extra. I'll be staying away.


----------



## Para1

*Re: Reid Furniture*

The service at Reids is an *absolute joke!!!!* Its a shame i only found this site and all the warnings after we purchased from there. The staff are nice as pie and very helpful when you are there purchasing from them but if you expect any sort of decent service afterwards i wouldnt even bother. We had our first lot of furniture delivered to the wrong COUNTY and were expecting another delivery. This delivery arrived 2 weeks later and again was delivered to the wrong County. On the 2nd delivery we werent even told they were making a delivering to us they just decided that they would rock up with the furniture in the hopes that someone would be there (at the wrong address), mind you myself and my partner both work. Trying to get through on the phone to Reids is a mission in itself and then to get someone who actually cares enough to help you out and give you a call back is something else. As someone said in an earlier post they all just pass the buck. they tell you that someone from HO should call you back and the dont. You are constantly chasing them. If you have alot of spare time and patience you could try your luck with them.


----------



## MandaC

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I bought my suite off Reids at the end of January.  I was told it would be approx. 16 weeks.  At the end of 16 weeks, I got a call to say it would be delivered the following Tuesday.  I told them to ring me about a half an hour before they arrived, so I could nip out from work so this duly happened.  

The suite was delivered by two gorgeous Eastern Europeans, who positioned it exactly where I wanted it and were very helpful.  I told them to leave the wrapping on it, as I was getting some work done in the house, so they said I should just open up the packaging a bit to ensure it was the correct colour.

Suite was very well wrapped for transport and the quality (violino) was excellent.  All in all I am very happy with it.

My sister bought a suite there a few weeks after me.  hers is now delivered as well, and she had a similar experience to me.


----------



## Greener

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I wouldn’t recommend Reid Furniture either, had a very experience with them two years ago. The customer service is appalling. I ordered a suite in the January with a delivery of 12 weeks; it didn’t arrive until the August.


----------



## positive ion

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Hi, 
We purchased a L shaped sofa off Reid 10 months ago and the center collapsed after about six months and one of the leg supports was cracked! If I had read this site before buying I wouldn't of went near them. Just wondering if anybody knows where I could buy wooden sofa legs in Dublin as I'm looking to change mine. Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Lynnie

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Ordered a dining table & chairs from Reid Furniture in Blanch about 2 months ago. Got a phone call a few weeks ago to say they would be delivering 16th August & would contact us a day or two in advance re: time [they didn't, so we rang them this morning to check if they were still coming or not.]

Himself took the morning off work to accept delivery... of 6 flatpack make-em-yourself dining chairs [maybe that's the norm now but they never breathed a word about it] & the wrong flipping dining table.

The table we ordered is a round table - _which is sold as a set with the chairs_. What was delivered was a not-even-remotely-similar-in-style rectangular table.

We are now awaiting a phone call from their warehouse to see when the hell we will be getting the table we ordered and paid for, thanks. Apparantly [according to the "talk to the people in the warehouse" girl in Blanch] they can deliver from 0630am to accomodate people who are working. Bet when the warehouse/distribution crowd ring us it will be whenever they can fit us in to their schedule, though.

Sorry for length of post - I am just raging right now!


----------



## ritamay

*Re: Reid Furniture*

We have had a bad experience with this store.

We ordered a settee on Jan 6th 2008 and delivery was to be 13 - 14 weeks, however after 15 weeks we rang the store for news.  We were told that it may be in their warehouse on May 5th (not our house). This is 17 weeks and it still has to get to us.

It also states on their Agreement which you do not receive until you leave the store that they will invoice you 3 weeks prior to delivery so even if we were invoiced to-day we would be waiting for delivery for 18 weeks. We will not be in the country after 1st May for 2 months so decided that we would have to cancel.  

As they also state that they do not store furniture, so we visited the store and a very brusque Manager informed us that should we cancel we would be liable for a 25% cancellation.  Now this we could understand had we cancelled prior the 14 weeks as this would have been our decision, but the problem was caused by them.   Why should we suffer.  Lets all stand together and show this company up for what they are.


----------



## anna macleod

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Hi 
we are recent victims of Reid Furniture in Inverness!  We liked the furniture and spent a large sum of money in their shop however waiting time was much longer than expected and customer service has been non existent!  The base cloth was hanging off the settee and most of the bedroom furniture was damaged on delivery and they do not want to know!  Would avoid them if at all possible!


----------



## WhatsGoingOn

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Bad experience here too. I ordered a sofa off them and was told it would be 8 weeks delivery. The day before the sofa was due to arrive, they rang to say that the sofa I ordered was no longer being made so I would have to call into the store to order a new one. I told them where to go and got my money back.


----------



## andyman

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I wouldn't recommend Reids (Cork) either. I bought a 3+1 from Reids last year, while I was happy with it when it eventually arrived, it was a couple of weeks late. A friend bought a suite from Reids around the same time, which arrived a couple of MONTHS late! I was also put off by the 'cowboy' sales staff - one of whom added the 'gold' insurance package to my order docket without asking me. It took a bit of hassle and having to listen to some 'cock and bull' stories about how great it was before they removed it from the order!


----------



## johnnyg

*Re: Reid Furniture*

we cancelled our order after 3 failed attempts of delivering the right furniture and 12 weeks late by reids, but it did take will power to deal with there customer service crowd, i eventually had to get some one in edinburigh, yes edinburough!!!!!
As they say, buyer beware


----------



## patr1ck84

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Dino. I bought a suite of furniture from reids *last october* and still have not received it after being told i would have it in feb and that i might even have it before xmas i got nothing in the way of a phone call or correspondance to let me know what was happening i called them on several occasions and was promised a call back i'm still waiting! I eventually got a delivery date for this thursday from a delivery company in Limerick who told me that that suite was late comming in and that it had just arrived in Belfast so it would not be in limerick before this week i asked if they could not deliver it directly from belfast and it seems they didn't think of that doh! anyway it was down for delivery for yesterday morning and didn"t arrivr i called the shop and asked why they told me it was because there was a balance owing again they had not bothered to call me about the balance owing just cancelled delivery i tried to call them monday and yesterday on monday i gave up because noone answered the phone and yesterday it took 5 times the girl on the phone was very abrupt and her customer service skills were non existant she asked me *what i* *wanted her to do about it* i said an apology would suffice for the delay and inconvenience she  refused to apoligise saying it wasn't her fault or reids fault getting the suite tomorrow hopefully *NEVER AGAIN*


----------



## Hillsalt

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I  bought a suite from  Reids Galway last year. I knew about their dodgy dealings before I walked into the store but my wife spotted a suite that met our requirements.

 We then tried about as dozen other shops before returning to Reids to buy from them. To cut a loooooooooonng story short, they told us 4 months but it took 7 months. To be fair, the quallity of the goods is exellent but I was really peeved that they took so long.


----------



## charlie128

*Re: Reid Furniture*

If anyone is thinking of buying from reids take my advice and DONT.  I bought and paid for a itialian leather couch 3+2 in Jan of 08 and was told 12 weeks waiting.  I was 5 and a half months waiting for the couch which they delivered to my house at 5am in the morning.  When the couch was unpacked I could clearly see that it was not the same leather that was on the couch they had on display in their showrooms.  The leather I got was of the cheapest quality and was very loose so it's wrinkling around the cushions and around the arms. instead of coming from italy as I was told, it actually came from China according to all the documents on the couch and on the shipping documents.  The leather on the couch is certainly NOT itialian and the finish of the couch is so poor I don't think I can even sell it on.  I wouldn't mind if it was a cheap couch but at nearly 2.5k I expected what I paid for.  I have made several complaints to reids and have been told that it's up to their customer service department in belfast to decide if i'm entitled to a refund or replacement but it's unlikely.

I would NEVER buy from reids again.  The quality of the leather and the workmanship is the worst i've ever seen.  I would have got a better quality couch it i'd have gone to bargaintown.


----------



## deadwood

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Bought a leather sofa from them about 5 years ago. Was £1800 stg in Derry, got it for £800 (i think) in sale. When they delivered (i don't remember if it was late but it was free and I lived 20+ miles away) the delivery guy checked it for damage before he asked me to sign. He pointed out a 1"-2" scrape on the back. I told him not to worry, but he insisted on reporting it. I chose to keep the sofa instead of return and refund. A guy came out about a week later and did a C.S.I. on it with all sorts of potions and photos etc. I got a cheque for £100 and a £120 voucher for Reids! Result! Standards have slipped in prosperous times I guess.

Just thought i'd provide a different experience. I've no agenda either.


----------



## MandaC

*Re: Reid Furniture*

My leather suite from Reids is now just over a year old.

It is Violino - italian leather - made in Hong Kong.  A lot of the leather suites do appear to be made in the Far East.

The quality is excellent - it cost €2,000 for 2 seater and 3 seater and looks way more expensive.

After 1 year, not that much use, but looks brand new


----------



## rco2000

*Re: Reid Furniture*

spent 2.5k on a corner unit & 2 chairs in March 2008 with a 14 -16 week delivery schedule. They have just rang me to tell me that it won't be in Ireland until Sept. I paid 250.00 deposit & asked for it back - they refused - am I entitled to a refund of my deposit as I need a suite now - we gave away our old one last week. By the way their customer service in Galway is apalling - the store manager (M*ry) won't even speak to me!


----------



## Hillsalt

*Re: Reid Furniture*



rco2000 said:


> ...... By the way their customer service in Galway is apalling - the store manager (M*ry) won't even speak to me!......



*+1* on the poor service in Galway. It's pathetic.


----------



## dinjoecurry

*Re: Reid Furniture*

with all the really bad posts here it's a surprise that anyone who reads aam would buy from them Why do people buy from Reid Furniture?


----------



## Black Sheep

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Someone advised me many years ago when signing for delivery of goods to add with your signature "not examined". Don't know if this carries any weight if a dispute arises re the condition of goods on arrival


----------



## Mad At Reids

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I'm also having a problem with Reids (Galway) not only was the couch the wrong way round (corner "L" unit) it was also damaged, I rang the store every second day for 4 weeks and still no responce. waiting for an email from some guy! Nice lady but obvusly has no real say. They tried to convince me that I ordered it that way but I couldnt have caue it wont physically fit in the room the way it is, so its in 2 pieces in the hall where everybody has to climb over it all day. I spoke to the citizens info and they told me how to formally complain and what my right are. Also about the small claims court, very useful info. I'm just sorry I didnt take advise here before hand. They have some nice stuff but its really not worth the bother. Be Ware


----------



## rco2000

*Re: Reid Furniture*

will keep you posted on the service in galway. i'm am going to give them the benefit of a very big doubt & wait until 1st week in Sept - eventhough i am tempted to forfeit the 250 deposit (which i think is unfair, on their part, considering they are not honouring their part of the agreement) & buy a similar suite in the July/summer sales???


----------



## cares alot

*Re: Reid Furniture*



rco2000 said:


> spent 2.5k on a corner unit & 2 chairs in March 2008 with a 14 -16 week delivery schedule. They have just rang me to tell me that it won't be in Ireland until Sept. I paid 250.00 deposit & asked for it back - they refused - am I entitled to a refund of my deposit as I need a suite now - we gave away our old one last week. By the way their customer service in Galway is apalling - the store manager (M*ry) won't even speak to me!


 
yes you are entitled to a refund, i ordered a 3 and 2 about 2 months ago i was told it would take 10 weeks and it came in 8 weeks and the store manager is male and a very good one at that


----------



## rco2000

*Re: Reid Furniture*



cares alot said:


> yes you are entitled to a refund, i ordered a 3 and 2 about 2 months ago i was told it would take 10 weeks and it came in 8 weeks and the store manager is male and a very good one at that


 
Thats not what 2 seperate staff in Reids in Galway have said to me. they insisted that i was not entitled to a refund on my 250 euro deposit and referred me to the form i had signed when i purchased to suite.
how do you know i am entitled to a refund please?


----------



## rco2000

*Re: Reid Furniture*

by the way I purchased a suite for a sun room off Reids (Galway) in 2006 (cosy me over 3k) and found them easy to deal with. The problem with Reids appears to be when something goes wrong, especially with the Galway store!!! This is what is known as poor customer service - the customer(sorry repeat customer) is always right??


----------



## rco2000

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Grace Ex Reid Furniture rang me last Saturday...my suite will not be arriving in Ireland until end of September. Pathetic retailers. I read today that furniture sales in Ireland were down 18% last month, back to 1987 levels - does not look good for the like of Reids who have terrible customer service. I won't be dealing with them again after this - I need to buy a new kitchen, table & 8 chairs! Will keep you posted....

Forgot to mention that they repeated that I am not entitled to my deposit back if I decide to go elsewhere.


----------



## banton

*Re: Reid Furniture*

You are exposing yourself to a very serious risk if doing business with this crowd of chancers. Their customer service standards are appalling; almost non-existent. One gets the impression that their staff are totally untrained; they seem to know very little about their product line.
They tend to "forget" to reinstate refunds to credit or debit cards and need to be constantly badgered to ensure that they do so.
If they had the redeeming feature of being cheap there might be some justification for doing business with them - but they are anything but cheap!
There are lots of other - better - furniture providers in Ireland.
Reduce your chance of a bad retail experience - GO SOMEWHERE ELSE!


----------



## Ravima

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Interesting to compare the Irish prices with the UK ones. Dining suite in Ireland €899 and in UK it is £599. Matchig chairs are €179 in Ireland and £125 in UK. I have sent email to UK customer services dept seeking explanation. I will post up reply.


----------



## seesaw

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Yeah the difference in price for the same items on their UK site and in Irish stores is now massive. I presume it's not possible to order from the UK website?


----------



## DiGiTaL

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Bought a 3-1-1 off them couple of years ago. Really wanted the electric reclining ones but settled on the manual ones as there was €600 in the difference and i could not justify it. Anyway two months later delivery comes and it's the electric ones. I rang up reid 3 times to be honest and tell them of their err. They said they would get back to me but never did. So i got a good deal in the end.


----------



## DiGiTaL

*Re: Reid Furniture*



Ravima said:


> Interesting to compare the Irish prices with the UK ones. Dining suite in Ireland €899 and in UK it is £599. Matchig chairs are €179 in Ireland and £125 in UK. I have sent email to UK customer services dept seeking explanation. I will post up reply.



Pricewise its the same with product all over Ireland. From clothes to gadgets to everything really. Went to buy a pair of cufflinks in Debanhams few days ago  €31 or £20. Just couldn't pay it.

I heard what they are doing to rectify the problem though. Take the UK prices off the products.


----------



## laurs

*Re: Reid Furniture*

*Reid are an absolute disgrace - Rude Infuriating and Incompetent *

My corner unit arrived two months late. Not only that but they only brought half of the unit AND in the wrong colour. 
Tried to tell me it was in the terms and conditions that refunds aren't available ? he was "simply following rules", to which I responded I was following the law and I would be consulting my solicitor. After ALOT of aruing and calls to overseas director I was told I woukld be refunded but I'm still waiting...


----------



## Callisto99

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Reid by all accounts have a bad reputation - has this improved since the market has gotten weaker?

I'm asking because I have my eye on a suite of furniture at a good price in Reids...


----------



## pebbledash

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I've had two deliveries from Reids in the last few years. No problem with either of them and they both arrived within the timeframe they gave me.

One bit of advice - I've heard they can sometimes take issue with carrying heavy items up stairs. If you live in an apt get them to write your floor number on the docket and to indicate on it that they're to carry it up the stairs. I'd also make sure the colour of the suite etc is written clearly on the docket. My experience is that they are very open to giving extra discounts - particularly their stupid extra charge for carrying things up the stairs. Just make sure everything is on the docket.


----------



## Complainer

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Make sure that your contract depends on them delivering the goods by a certain date, and that any deposit is refundable if the goods don't arrive by that date. Get this in writing.


----------



## alisuea

*Re: Reid Furniture*

I feel compelled to let people know about my experience with Reid Furniture (Cork). 

I was sold a leather corner suite by a lovely sales rep.

 I was told that the couch would take 12-14 weeks to receive, again, no problems. 

I received the corner unit in packaging and said to the delivery guys that i would take off the packaging myself and for them not to worry about it. I did however air caution and put on the delivery docket that i had accepted the goods without the packaging being removed. BIG MISTAKE!! 

When i checked the footstool it was damaged, cracked leg and scuff marks. I got onto the store immediately. I called about 15 times over the next month and kept getting told someone would contact me. Eventually a sales rep called out and offered to wipe the scuff marks with some cream? and replace the plastic part of the foot (the damage inside the footstool couldn't be seen from the outside so he obviously thought what you can't see won't hurt you). 

He even told me that the small print at the back of the delivery docket states that you need to let the delivery men take off the packaging. 

This I have found out is not worth the paper its written on so don't be duped into thinking you don't stand a hope with these boys. 

I wrote letters, got my boyfriend to call in on my behalf, threatened small claims court etc and eventually i have now received my replacement. 

It has taken about 8 months since the initial payment to have my corner unit in a non damaged way and if i was picky i must add that the fabric is slightly different. 

Anyway, my point after all this is to stay away from Reid. 

They are probably fine to deal with once everything is dandy but don't expect any customer service if you are dissatisfied or there are any problems. 

Be warned!


----------



## lightswitch

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Thanks for all this info guys.  Was considering buying a corner unit there but won't bother now.  Have had enought bad customer service from Sky over the past few weeks to last a lifetime, dont need to add Reids to my list by the sounds of it


----------



## karrossiter

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Bought a sofa of Reids 6 months ago and its falling apart they have agreed to give me my money back which is great but......My new sofa will not be ready untill end of Jan.

I have told reids this and they said it was not there problem but mine as they want there sofa back 1 week before xmas .....Would seriously advise you NOT to purchase from Reids.
I was also had to wait an extra 2 months for mine to be delivered .


----------



## jack2009

*Re: Reid Furniture*



Mister H said:


> While happy with my suite, i too had problems when it came to delivery.
> - Suite arrived a few weeks late
> - Refused to carry the 3 seater upstairs even though i had told them up front that i lived in an upstairs apartment without a lift.
> 
> Ended up demanding a refund on the delivery charge.


 
I had a problem with this a few years ago.  I told them thats fine, put the furniture back in the truck ring your boss and tell them I want my money back!  Needless to say five minutes later the furniture was where it was supposed to be in my apartment.


----------



## Romero

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Was in there today and have picked out a suite that the Mrs liked for 3K, but after reading this I'm in two minds, I mean most of these crowds operate on the suites being manufactured in China, be it Reids, Land of Leather Cost Price Sofa's Argos etc, can anyone recommend a retailer in or around Dublin who stock and hold sofa's and you can trust to look after the customer?


----------



## Renter27

*Re: Reid Furniture*

Im quickly going off Reid after reading this thread .... although I like 2 sofas they have at the moment, sorry to go off thread but anyone any experience of Cost Plus Sofas ?


----------



## Romero

*Re: Reid Furniture*

after Reids went over there on the Kylemore Road, found the place to be poorly lit and didn't find the quality of the Sofa's particularly the leather ones to be as good as Reids.  Think it works on the same principle as in you pay deposit and wait 15 weeks for sofas to ship from china.


----------



## MandaC

*Re: Reid Furniture*



Romero said:


> after Reids went over there on the Kylemore Road, found the place to be poorly lit and didn't find the quality of the Sofa's particularly the leather ones to be as good as Reids.  Think it works on the same principle as in you pay deposit and wait 15 weeks for sofas to ship from china.



Cost Price Sofas quality, apart from a few exceptions, would be far less than Reids.


----------



## MandaC

*Re: Reid Furniturepinions re price, product quality, delivery, after sales service*

What I am trying to say, probably badly, is that the overall quality of the Sofa's in Cost Price Sofas are not as good as Reids.  There are always, of course a few exceptions but overall Reids would be higher quality.


----------



## ajapale

*Re: Reid Furniturepinions re price, product quality, delivery, after sales service*

Thanks MandaC, for clarifying that.

Ive updated the thread title somewhat to reflect the discussion.

aj


----------



## Romero

*Re: Reid Furniturepinions re price, product quality, delivery, after sales service*

I'm really stuck now liked the Leather Sofas I saw in Reids but after reading this thread and some on boards.ie I'm a bit scared of ordering from them, but I don't really see any worthwhile alternatives in the Dublin Area, has anyone came across a store that can be trusted to meet the delivery time set out or crowds who have good quality leather suites in stock?  I take it Harvey Norman have the same situation anyone experience of them?  What about Arnotts or Clearys?


----------



## MandaC

*Re: Reid Furniturepinions re price, product quality, delivery, after sales service*

Romero, I have my suite from Reids almost 3 years now and it is the exact same as the day I bought it. It has worn very well.  I had no trouble getting delivery, but maybe that is just me.   I see someone else here got out of the 75 delivery charge, I didn't at the time.

Mine however, was Violino brand, so I am sure somewhere else stocks them in Dublin too, I just took my chance with Reids.

Is the one you are looking at a brand, or is it one of Reids own?  If it is a brand, then it is likely somewhere else sells it too, if you wanted to look at that option.

Happy with my choice and would take a chance on ordering from Reids again, if I saw something I liked.

It is really a case of horses for courses, the quality varies greatly from shop to shop and even within that, from Brand to Brand.   When I was looking at mine, Diamond Living had it as well and it cost more from them than Reids.


----------



## Romero

*Re: Reid Furniturepinions re price, product quality, delivery, after sales service*

Thanks MandaC,  I'm glad it worked out for you with Reid's, I think it's Reid's own model [broken link removed]  Opus in Chesnut Brown.   3 Seater recliner sofa and 2 armchair recliners (mechanical), was going to take the platinum insurance to cover tears or the recliner failing so got about 300 off and final price including delivery just over €3000.  They also said the crowd who deliver for them  think its Careline will arange to take my current 3 seater sofa & 2 chairs for 100 euros but will have to tell them that when they ring before delivery so they have space in the van.  So as you can see its a big purchase that I would like to go smoothly but from reading here some of the issues can be 
1) Late delivery running into 12 months before you get what you ordered.
2) Wrong Dimensions from what you ordered
3) Wrong Color suite from what you ordered 
4) Very poor customer service.

So looks like a lot of people have been let down on this thread ok a few have gone through without a hitch but would like to see more feedback on them in the positive


----------



## Renter27

*Re: Reid Furniturepinions re price, product quality, delivery, after sales service*

Well Romero my mother got a fabric sofa from Reids had no problem with delivery dates etc, the sofa is still in great condition some 7 years later.

Hopefully in these recessionary times they will be paying more attention to their customer service , Im about to order an electric recliner chair leather from them as it is the best price ive seen , ive been given a date of may for delivery , fingers crossed !!

I was in cost plus sofas the other day and asked for the dimensions of a sofa I liked , the salesman just said ' sure its the usual size ' ??!!
In Reid I found them much more obliging , hopefully the good service continues.


----------



## aaa1

*Re: Reid Furniturepinions re price, product quality, delivery, after sales service*

Romero, I got my couch in Clerys. It's an L shaped leather couch and cost about €1,600 at the time. Had originally ordered one in Harvey Norman but it would have taken 6 weeks whereas Clerys could have it out in a week. Cost about €150 more but worth it. They arrived out on the right day, on time, but unfortunately they couldn't get it into the living room because the door to the living room opens into a little hall first, and the handle means it doesn't open flush with the wall. Anyway, they had to take it away and I rang the shop to say I'd have the door taken off the next time they came out. They said it's in the small print that it's your responsiblity to ensure that it fits and that there was a €50 redelivery charge. So I told them that I wanted a refund instead - and lo and behold, the couch arrived out without any additional charge! 

They were good to deal with, great quality couch. It's four years old now and still in great nick. Would recommend them 

On a separate note, if you cancel your order with Harvey Norman, you have to do it within three days or forfeit the intial €50 deposit. Might have changed since I bought my couch but that was the way at the time


----------

